# Gonal-F Urgent question



## zorrogirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello,

I am really nervous abot my Gonalf injections. We have been storing them in a fridge as told. All that time I was convinced that it a normal//room temp that might harm them, not the low one. 
Until I told my nurse, who was explaining how to take them(1st on 2nd of Feb), that we will be away, as we are flying abroad for few days, she told me to make sure I will carry the injections with me in my hand luggage coz the low temp in the cargo could harm them. Today I realized the package they were in is touching the back wall of the fridge, and that one is covered in frost. I freaked out and took it all out. I'm hoping they are OK as rapped in a plastic bag, inside boxes and more plastic. But how can I be sure? Already called the Assisted conception Unit to ask, but no one was there. I also asked my partner to buy a fridge thermometer to check what the exact temperature in the fridge. Should I be worried? I mean I already am. This is NHS funded treatment, if those meds went bad, I probably won't get another batch just like that?

Thanks for any help/advice you can give.

Zorrogirl


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi zorrogirl,

Was it just the outer package that was toughing the back of the fridge? I'm assuming that there was no frost on the actual syringes themselves and the rest of the food stuff in the fridge wasn't frozen (no ice crystals in the milk or oj)?

If the rest of the food was okay then it's unlikely that the circulating air temp was below zero. It is common for items that actually touch the back walls of the fridge to frost up though. I'd say it's highly unlikely that the actual syringes got below zero (the problem is ice forming in the solution if that happens) but without an accurate temperature reading then it's impossible to say for sure (sorry)

I'd speak with your clinic when they are open again and see what they say, they may offer to replace them for you.
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## zorrogirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello Mazv
Thanks for replying, no frozen food or liquids, so I'm hoping it's all OK, but will definitely check with the clinic asap.
I got me quite upset cause after all how many times it happened that I had to throw away a whole lettuce coz it got stuck to the back of the fridge and got frozen and wilted   That should have taught me something... 

Thanks again!


----------

